# Looking for help with Axiom CNC



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello all:

I'm hoping I can find someone that can help me. I have an Axiom AR8 Pro with a gantry frozen in the Y axis. It makes a grinding sound. I disconnected the bearing assembly and the motor turns the ball screw fine, so I know it's not the motor. But the gantry will only slide +/- about 1/4". I've checked it over thoroughly for any blockage and can't find anything.

Anyone in the San Diego area that works on these? My shop is in San Marcos.

thanks!
chip


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

old55 said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks Ross!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

So with the motor and ball screw disconnected are you able to freely move the gantry by hand?


----------



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

difalkner said:


> So with the motor and ball screw disconnected are you able to freely move the gantry by hand?


No. It will go back and forth about 1/4”. Something is hamming it but I can’t find anything. My guess is it’s maybe a loose screw in the gantry guide, but I can’t even figure out how to get to it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Photos usually help, not always but usually.


----------



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

difalkner said:


> Photos usually help, not always but usually.


Photos of what?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @chipclark2000 welcome to the forum..


----------



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

jw2170 said:


> G'day @chipclark2000 welcome to the forum..


Thanks James!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

chipclark2000 said:


> Photos of what?


Your CNC, the gantry and mechanism, etc.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Check the cable track. Or one of the bearing blocks could have gone bad. Those are 15mm rails, so finding a new set of blocks shouldn't be difficult. You also might want to call Chad at Axiom.


----------



## chipclark2000 (Jul 26, 2021)

maddog said:


> Check the cable track. Or one of the bearing blocks could have gone bad. Those are 15mm rails, so finding a new set of blocks shouldn't be difficult. You also might want to call Chad at Axiom.


Thank you!


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

chipclark2000 said:


> Thank you!


Remember, the Y is the 4ft run and the X is the 2ft run. Some sites turn this around on people. Everything for the Y would be underneath the frame as all cables run through this main cable track. I design and build CNCs, and sell the Axioms. Your problem is unusual as I had very few problems with the Axioms except for couplers wearing out, or customers not tightening the Z coupler tight enough, which causes slippage due to the weight of the spindle. Unfortunately I'm in TX, so I can only give you places to look.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi. It would help if he knew if it is the x or y axis properly. I have an Axiom AR6 Basic which is basically the same as all their other low end CNC machines. It could even be a piece of whatever you have cut on the machine just jammed into the rod or linear bearing. Disconnect the ball screw and move either the gantry or the yolk under the machine physically. Whichever you are saying is your y axis. Like the one reply earlier. The gantry is the upper section which holds the spindle. A clarification is in order here. On my machine I greased the x axis bearing one time with 3 pumps of grease
and the machine had a hard time moving and the x axis stepper missed a few steps. I use only 1 pump of grease now versus the 3 I used to use. Let us know which is the proper section you are talking about so we can help further.


----------

